# New Music : Anthony Sylvestre's works



## Pianistikboy (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi, I'm french composer Anthony Sylvestre. 
I would like to share with you some of my works.

Let's start with one of my choral works entitled 'Libera Me' in the version for mixed choir unaccompanied.
Listen to the beautiful recording of the ECU Chorale from Oklahoma conducted by Dr. Steven Walker :
Thank you for your feed-back and impressions. I hope that you'll enjoy it !

I invite you to visit my facebook page too, and to register a like (thanks in advance !), if you like my music :
https://www.facebook.com/anthonysylvestre.composer






Libera Me also exists in an arrangement for string orchestra that I have completed recently :


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

It's very soothing, nice work!


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Your music seems to have one thing that many composers have forgotten: beauty. Well done.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Good work Anthony, like post above which I do agree entirely.


----------



## Pianistikboy (Mar 18, 2017)

Wow !! thank you so much for such encouragements. I'm so happy that you're receptive to my music. 
Hope that the string version will find interest among the conductors too.
Also, below is the link to an excerpt of the choir+full orchestra version that will be released soon :

__
https://soundcloud.com/asturia-music%2Flibera-me-excerpt-css-ecu-chorale-and-orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pianistikboy said:


> Wow !! thank you so much for such encouragements. I'm so happy that you're receptive to my music.
> Hope that the string version will find interest among the conductors too.
> Also, below is the link to an excerpt of the choir+full orchestra version that will be released soon :
> 
> ...


You've got good reviews on the sound cloud also I see.


----------



## Pianistikboy (Mar 18, 2017)

Yes, Soundcloud is a good place too for the living composers for showing their music.


----------

